# Welsh Ore Carriers



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like to get in touch with anyone sailing with WOC in the late sixties early seventies. 
Norm Hodges.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

ebbwjunc said:


> I would like to get in touch with anyone sailing with WOC in the late sixties early seventies.
> Norm Hodges.


G'day, Taff, I sailed on the Afon Gwili in the early 50s, but we didn't just carry ore, as she was a 743 ton general tramp. One of two ships owned by Mrs Coombes of Llanelli, the other being Afon Morlias.
I was on the Sheaf Arrow a 2,000 ton ore carrier, but she was one of Souters from Newcastle.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I was the BSC Ship Scheduling Controller who 'looked after' routing the Welsh Herald. I had lots of pictures of her 'in cargo',especially from my agency days on the Tees, but these had to stay behind when I left the steel industry...Gibbs were nice people to deal with.

geoff


----------



## ebbwjunc (Aug 23, 2005)

G'day Taff, your time was long before my time but I knew that Gibb's & Co. looked after several ships for other owners.
To Geoff, I was on the Herald and we delivered iron ore to several destinations in the NE. The Herald was my first ship with Gibb's and as you stated they were great to get on with.


----------

